# Có nên sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm hay không?



## sonecofive (28/9/21)

_Sơn lót kháng kiềm là gì? Tại sao hiện nay sơn lót kháng kiềm lại được sử dụng nhiều như vậy? Chắc hẳn hai câu hỏi này khiến nhiều người phải khựng lại để suy nghĩ. Có thể là gia đình bạn cũng đang sử dụng, nhưng bạn lại chưa thực sự hiểu về nó. Và để hiểu rõ hơn về sản phẩm này, nó mang lại cho bạn và ngôi nhà của bạn những lợi ích gì. Ngay sau đây hãy cùng ECO FIVE tìm hiểu ngay nhé._

*Sơn lót kháng kiềm là gì?*
Trước khi tìm hiểu sơn lót kháng kiềm là gì chúng ta cần hiểu được sơn lót là gì? Sơn lót ở đây được ví như chất kết dính, giúp tăng độ phủ bề mặt, tăng khả năng bám dính và bền màu cho lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng.






Sơn lót kháng kiềm là gì?​Hiện nay sơn lót được tích hợp khả năng kháng kiềm vượt trội, giúp trung hòa axit có trong xi măng. Đúng như cái tên gọi của sản phẩm, sơn lót mang đến cho bạn bề mặt phẳng, dẻo dai, hạn chế tình trạng kiềm hóa bề mặt.

Xem thêm: Sơn lót là gì?​*Công dụng của sơn lót kháng kiềm là gì?*
Như bạn đã biết bề mặt xi măng có tính kiềm hóa cực cao, khi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với lớp sơn phủ thì rất dễ xảy ra hiện tượng bong tróc lớp sơn. Bề mặt tường bị mủn và vỡ mảng. Chính vì thế mà sơn lót kháng kiềm chiếm trọn lòng tin của mọi gia đình Việt. Cụ thể những công dụng của sơn lót kháng kiềm có thể kể đến như:

– Tăng độ phủ và làm phẳng bề mặt. Từ đó giúp rút ngắn thời gian thi công lớp sơn phủ. 

– Tạo lớp màng bảo vệ, tăng khả năng chống thấm cho bề mặt tường. Từ đó giúp ngôi nhà được bền và đẹp hơn.






Công dụng của sơn lót kháng kiềm​– Đặc biệt khi sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm giúp tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà. Không phải tự nhiên mà sơn lót được tạo ra. Nó khiến cho bề mặt tường được mới và phẳng, khi thi công lớp sơn phủ sẽ giúp cho màu sắc được đẹp và rõ nét nhất có thể.

– Ngoài ra sơn lót cũng có một phần công dụng chống thấm cực kỳ hiệu quả. Là lớp chống thấm ngăn cách giữa lớp bả và lớp sơn phủ cuối cùng. Giúp kết cấu bề mặt được bền và vững chắc hơn. Từ đó hạn chế tình trạng rêu mốc hay rạn nứt bề mặt tường.

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm đúng cách*
Bạn biết được công dụng của sản phẩm, nhưng chưa chắc bạn đã biết cách sử dụng sơn lót kháng kiềm đúng cách để sản phẩm phát huy hết tác dụng của nó. Vậy sơn lót kháng kiềm được sử dụng khi nào?


Trong quy trình sơn nhà đạt chuẩn thì sơn lót kháng kiềm được sử dụng ở bước thứ 3 sau khi tường đã được bả bề bề mặt.
Chỉ lăn sơn lót khi lớp bả đã khô hoàn toàn. Tránh thi công sơn lót khi lớp chưa khô, khiến cho bề mặt không được phẳng, mất thẩm mỹ cho công trình sau hoàn thiện.
Để phát huy hiệu quả tốt nhất thì nên lăn 2 lớp lót, nếu tường đã dùng bả có thể lăn 1 lớp sơn lót kháng kiềm.
Thi công đúng quy trình, đủ bước, đủ số lớp sẽ đem đến cho bạn công trình đạt chất lượng như mong muốn.
Tham khảo: Sơn nhà nên sơn mấy lớp để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất?​*Các loại sơn lót kháng kiềm nội/ngoại thất của Eco Tango*
Để mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm tốt nhất về sản phẩm cũng như công trình đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất chúng tôi giới thiệu tới bạn sơn lót kháng kiềm Eco Tango như:

*Sơn lót kháng kiềm cao cấp ngoại thất Tango Sealer Nano*

Là sản phẩm sơn lót Styrene Acrylic kháng kiềm gốc nước cao cấp.
Sản phẩm được dùng làm lớp sơn lót cho dòng sơn ngoại thất có khả năng thẩm thấu cao. Tính năng kháng kiềm, kháng nấm mốc, đồng thời tăng độ bám dính.



Sơn lót kháng kiềm cao cấp ngoại thất Tango Sealer Nano​
Tăng độ bền màu cho lớp sơn hoàn thiện, cho màu sắc đồng đều và dễ thi công sơn phủ. Loại sơn này được sử dụng trên các bề mặt ngoại thất cho bê tông, trát vữa, ..
Với thời gian khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ, bạn có thể sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2h. Từ đó tiết kiệm thời gian thi công.
*Sơn lót kháng kiềm nội thất Tango Primer*
Là sản phẩm sơn gốc nước có khả năng kháng kiềm vượt trội, giúp bảo vệ bề mặt nội thất. Đặc biệt với công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, sản phẩm giúp cho màu sơn sau hoàn thiện được đều màu và đẹp nhất có thể.




Sơn lót kháng kiềm nội thất Tango Primer​Sơn lót kháng kiềm nội thất có thể sử dụng được trên các bề mặt vữa trát, bê tông, thạch cao,… Không kén bề mặt thi công. Từ đó tăng khả năng bảo vệ và tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà cũng như đồ dùng nội thất của bạn. Quá trình thi công đơn giản, tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí thi công.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*
​Xem thêm:​10 mẫu sơn ngoại thất đẹp và hiện đại năm 2021

Bật mí cách để có lớp sơn bóng, đẹp


----------

